# Boa constrictor



## banana_loki (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new here, I'm from Brazil, so, I'm sorry but my English is terrible.
today I saw at a pet shop, some childrens python and I liked, I saw a common and paterless, I'm thinking to buy one...but my question isn't about pythons
in Brazil, I used to have Boa constrictors, does you know if in Australia is permitted (legal) to have Boa constrictor???
is is possible, does you know where I can find in Brisbane?


thanks


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 9, 2011)

No exotics are allowed in Australia unless you own a zoo.


----------



## 53ERX (Dec 9, 2011)

Only australian natives, like the Childrens you saw.
But if your looking to buy, check out private breeders before you purchase from a pet store. Will save you about half the cost, which can then go towards setting up a nicer enclosure for your new boy/girl.


----------



## ozziepythons (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Banana_Loki, so now you know that only native reptile species are legally permitted to be kept privately in Australia. Since many keepers here are only familiar with keeping Aussie natives, tell us as much as you can about your experiences keeping Boa Constrictors. Its a novel concept to many of us!


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 10, 2011)

hey guys......again, sorry about my English..
so, in Brazil I had corn snake, king snake, milk snake and BCC...I sold almost everything when I decide to come to AU, but I really love them, is really easy to keep BCC, I have some friends that are breeding this season and some friends bringing from USA to Brazil (illegal), but they're bringin new morphs like snow, motley, albino, etc...
when I bought my BCC, she was a little baby, about 1 month and even small, use to feed with adult mouses, 1 mouse every 10 or 15 days...in 8 months she was 1.2 meters and eating big rats, I don't know the name in English, but we call "mercol"
corn snake, king snake and milk snake is really ease to keep, the only thing is that king and milk snakes are cannibal, so you need to keep separate.
if u have any quastions about them, please ask me...


I have one question about the pygmy end childrens python, does you know if when the snakes are a little baby, we can feed with baby mouse or need to feed with little lizzards?

and if is possible, does you can tell me some pygmy and childrens private breeders ?

thanks guys


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 11, 2011)

dude your English is better then mine you normaly start of with pinkys thats your best beet but every 1 has there own thorts and i think its illegal 2 feed em lizards then again im not to sure on that 1

and do you have any photos of your old snakes id love to see them


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 11, 2011)

banana_loki said:


> hey guys......again, sorry about my English..
> so, in Brazil I had corn snake, king snake, milk snake and BCC...I sold almost everything when I decide to come to AU, but I really love them, is really easy to keep BCC, I have some friends that are breeding this season and some friends bringing from USA to Brazil (illegal), but they're bringin new morphs like snow, motley, albino, etc...
> when I bought my BCC, she was a little baby, about 1 month and even small, use to feed with adult mouses, 1 mouse every 10 or 15 days...in 8 months she was 1.2 meters and eating big rats, I don't know the name in English, but we call "mercol"
> corn snake, king snake and milk snake is really ease to keep, the only thing is that king and milk snakes are cannibal, so you need to keep separate.
> ...




Your english is better than alot of people on here!! LOL.

Where in australia are you? there are lots of great breeders in here from all over australia. You wont have any problems finding them!


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 11, 2011)

they just need to be fed on baby mice, dont need lizards.

theres heaps of breeders of childrens and stimmies! have a look in the next few months on the classifieds as babies start going up for sale =]


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your English, better than a lot of people on the forums! 

How long have you been in Australia? What made you move??

As has been said, check the classifieds as there will soon be LOTS of baby snakes for sale which will be cheaper than any pet shops!


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys, I'm in AU since out/10, I came to learn English becouse of my job, but I started to like here and I'm still here...haha
I'm living in Brisbane but I lived in Cairns for 6 months


Guys, I really have no idea how to post pics here, I have few pics of some snakes that was borns in my house, I just asked to my brother send me some pics of my ex-BCC and some corns and when I figure out how to add pics...for sure I'll put here.




I'm looking some adds and I'm liking more and more...hahah
I think the cage is so expensive....but...the reptiles need a cage


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 11, 2011)

You can always make them yourself!

or look on ebay. 

But yeah, reps are an expensive addiction


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 11, 2011)

Beleza irmao.
Welcome! Some of my best friends are from Sao Paulo and Trancoso. 
Man to add pictures click on "go advanced" then click on manage attachments. Then follow that.
I have a baby childrens python and it is patternless. It is a very awesome and cool snake!


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome to aussiepythons 

As many others have said your English is good...


Have a browse of the tanks on eBay and see if you can find something local: eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home decor

Also wait on the python, take the time to get the tank and get it set up first. Learn about your reptile and then worry about finding one....childrens and spotted pythons should be as easy as your corn snakes were to look after!

Have fun and keep us updated


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm from Sao Paulo...good to know u have some Brazilian friends

and I told about the cage becouse in Brazil is the oposite, the reptile is expensive and normally the cage is not, here the reptile is cheap and the cage is expensive....
I'll try to add some pics now, but I have only few here in my HDD

hey guys....these are some of was born in my house and we kept but my brother have a loooot of more pics about a looooot of more snake


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 11, 2011)

cool snakes man! I like the stripe one!


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 11, 2011)

that one is the california king snake, the morph is striped reverse and that one was the only one with this morph, the others was common

I found some pics of my ex-BCC, here she is about 5 month old


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 11, 2011)

wow! Beautiful looking snakes!!!!

Unfortunately you can't legally keep any of them here. Very jealous.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 11, 2011)

Amazing looking snakes. If you can look after those guys, i am sure that you'll have no problems with our pythons!

Noone has seemed to mention it, so i may as well, just in case you arent already aware of it, you will require a licence as well. I am not sure what you do in qld to obtain one though!


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 11, 2011)

I know...I'm looking on the licence.....thanks


----------



## thals (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site, and the country for that manner 

Your past snakes are beautiful, very jealous of the boas, I'd love to keep a few of those!

Your English is also very good, you should be proud


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks mate, but write and read is easier than speak and listening....but some day I'll be proud


about the BCC, i'll post some pics of my friends, they have lipstik, albino, coral, striped (all illegal)..hahaha

some more of the corn snakes


----------



## thals (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh wow those are all stunning corns! I love just how much variation you get with those guys in both colour and pattern, very beautiful!


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 12, 2011)

the male was a hypo motley and the female was a amel motley...I got a lot of morphs


----------



## Retic (Dec 12, 2011)

Some great snakes there mate, I love all the American colubrids and obviously the BCC's are my favourite


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/reptiles4u-27270/

pm these guys for pygmy pythons ( a.perthensis) and pygmy stimsons. great to deal with.  

I love the colours of the corns and stuff. are they a placid snake? i cannot imagine a bright red snake would blend in much in the wild. makes me think they might be quite firey?


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 12, 2011)

Dude those are some incredible looking snakes man. Very nice


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 12, 2011)

justdragons said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/reptiles4u-27270/
> 
> pm these guys for pygmy pythons ( a.perthensis) and pygmy stimsons. great to deal with.
> 
> I love the colours of the corns and stuff. are they a placid snake? i cannot imagine a bright red snake would blend in much in the wild. makes me think they might be quite firey?



Corns are generally very quiet and placid and make great first pet snakes, going into all the different morons they also appeal to the more experienced. They are great snakes and I miss having mine


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 12, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Corns are generally very quiet and placid and make great first pet snakes, going into all the different morons they also appeal to the more experienced. They are great snakes and I miss having mine



I understand the reasoning behind not having exotics and i agree but i just love all sorts of different creatures and i rekon it would be a kick to own a few. 

did you have them here or did you live over seas? have you got any snaps of yours??


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 12, 2011)

hey guys, here some actual pics of the corns that I posted as a baby

this amel (red albino) is the mother of all the corns that I produces for the first time
the snow and anery are daughters of that amel


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 12, 2011)

Oops, stupid iPhone changed morphs to morons! Hahaha. 

I lived in the UK and kept them there. I just had a normal one, not a pretty morph, but it was a very nice snake.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice mate... hopefully you get some snakes again soon. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## banana_loki (Dec 13, 2011)

some more pics that was born last season....unfortunately, my brother sold everyone


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 13, 2011)

banana_loki said:


> some more pics that was born last season....unfortunately, my brother sold everyoneView attachment 229840
> View attachment 229842
> View attachment 229843



STUNNING! You won't find any snakes in Australia that brightly coloured in such variation too  I know people will say we have GTP, but they are not in the variety of colurs and patterns as these guys.


----------



## banana_loki (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys...just to add some pics that was born last night in my house (Brazil), My brothes send me now....there r 16 eggs more to hatch from the same couple, and 23 eggs from another couple


----------

